# Steaming Milk - La Spaz Viv II



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

Tried several different techniques, plunging the arm to the bottom of the milk, having it on top,or just below the surface, high pressure, low pressure etc but I cannot seem to get any froth onto my milk.

I use cravendale semi skimmed and a thermometer but the steam arm seems to raise the temp to 60-70 before any froth appears! It takes about 15 seconds from chilled.

Have looked at videos online and some make it seem easy, am I missing something fundamental?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My technique , tip positioned middle of the jug, 1 to 2mm below the surface of the milk, start steam, you should hear the tsk tsk tsk noise of air being entrained into the milk. This is like the milk is being pushed away from the steam arm allowing a small amount of air in.

I also use a thermometer and when the milk has got to 15 to 20 degrees max I move the jug so my steam arm is at the side of the jug between 5 and 10 mm below the surface so all the steam is going into the milk.

Side of the jug makes the milk spin and hold it there until your desired temp is reached.

Your choice of milk is what many use, make sure it's straight from the fridge.

Practice using cold water with one drop of washing up liquid in. You should be able to make micro-foam, not a jug full of bubbles.

I might add this is just the routine which works for me.

Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Christianf said:


> Tried several different techniques, plunging the arm to the bottom of the milk, having it on top,or just below the surface, high pressure, low pressure etc but I cannot seem to get any froth onto my milk.
> 
> I use cravendale semi skimmed and a thermometer but the steam arm seems to raise the temp to 60-70 before any froth appears! It takes about 15 seconds from chilled.
> 
> Have looked at videos online and some make it seem easy, am I missing something fundamental?


You have a machine with a lot of power!

Get some wooden toothpicks and block off all but one hole in the steam tip (remove the tip and poke them through from the backside, then snap off) , this should make it more manageable. You can unblock them one by one as your technique improves.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Christian?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought a specially engineered steam wand tip

From Chris coffee in the USA. They made it because of the number of complaints from people about the power of the machine and how quickly it steams the milk. It is perfect if you are doing 500 mL of milk in a cafe but needs some adjustment for a home user. My new steam wand tip has four holes but each is 0.09 mm. It allows me to use a 250 mL mota milk steaming jug but it is still quite hard to get really high-quality milk. The other thing to do, is to keep your milk jug in the freezer. This will buy you a few more seconds to texture the milk before it gets hot.I also agree with the other post that you can put wooden toothpicks to plug up the holes. Good luck when you get the hang of it is an amazing machine for milk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Christianf said:


> It takes about 15 seconds from chilled.


Plenty of time. Where are you based? Any decent cafes nearby?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Nod said:


> I bought a specially engineered steam wand tip
> 
> From Chris coffee in the USA. They made it because of the number of complaints from people about the power of the machine and how quickly it steams the milk. It is perfect if you are doing 500 mL of milk in a cafe but needs some adjustment for a home user. My new steam wand tip has four holes but each is 0.09 mm. It allows me to use a 250 mL mota milk steaming jug but it is still quite hard to get really high-quality milk. The other thing to do, is to keep your milk jug in the freezer. This will buy you a few more seconds to texture the milk before it gets hot.I also agree with the other post that you can put wooden toothpicks to plug up the holes. Good luck when you get the hang of it is an amazing machine for milk


The 0.9 tip will make things better. Shipping makes it expensive but I think it's worth it


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm in Essex.

My friend came over last night (he used to manage a Costa) and he managed to froth a jug of milk to perfection in about 20 seconds.

I called him a few names.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Christianf said:


> I'm in Essex.
> 
> My friend came over last night (he used to manage a Costa) and he managed to froth a jug of milk to perfection in about 20 seconds.
> 
> I called him a few names.


This is entirely possible with most machines with decent steam tips... ( i dont know what your steam tip is like , not used it )

Its all about practice and technique...

Once you have nailed that , you can take this technique to other commercial/home machines that have powerful steam ...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a 0.09 tip made for thr La Spaz by Chris Coffee in USA. They charge approx $35 including postage to send over.

This tip transforms the steaming of the Vivaldi for smaller quantities of milk. I have suggested this tip to others on here & they will tell you how good it is. Postage is more acceptable if 2/3 of you order together.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> There is a 0.09 tip made for thr La Spaz by Chris Coffee in USA. They charge approx $35 including postage to send over. This tip transforms the steaming of the Vivaldi for smaller quantities of milk. I have suggested this tip to others on here & they will tell you how good it is. Postage is more acceptable if 2/3 of you order together.


I agree with Ron. This is the one I bought. Someone organise a group buy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Learn to tame the beast. Get a latte art lesson on a commercial machine.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Get a latte art lesson on a commercial machine.


Don't think that would help much but do agree a need to learn to tame the Machine.

The standard tip helped me when I needed large quantities of milk but for everyday use try the smaller tip if you can


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I struggled with the four hole tip on the Brewtus but after a couple of hours on a Linea with funinacup doing milk for one pour at a time it was totally manageable/much easier. Even cranked the pressure up on my steam boiler.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nod said:


> I agree with Ron. This is the one I bought. Someone organise a group buy?


Is that you volunteering?









How many La Spaz owners do we have ? 4-5 tops ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Learn to tame the beast. Get a latte art lesson on a commercial machine.


Ive done this too...improved my steaming on the l1 tons ....

Agree there inst much point in getting training on a commercial machine if your going back to a Single boiler or thermoblock steamer


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Another La Spaz user here to join the group buy. I want to order a few o-rings as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Firochromis said:


> Another La Spaz user here to join the group buy. I want to order a few o-rings as well


Sorry No group buy . No one had stepped up to organise it ..

Let's no turn this thread into one please

If someone wants to take ownership they can post on the group buy sub forum ...

Cheers


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Firochromis said:


> Sorry


No probs , perhaps someone will give it a go


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

I will when I reach 50 posts. Already sent an email to Chris's


----------



## menandcoffee (Feb 18, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> My technique , tip positioned middle of the jug, 1 to 2mm below the surface of the milk, start steam, you should hear the tsk tsk tsk noise of air being entrained into the milk. This is like the milk is being pushed away from the steam arm allowing a small amount of air in.
> 
> I also use a thermometer and when the milk has got to 15 to 20 degrees max I move the jug so my steam arm is at the side of the jug between 5 and 10 mm below the surface so all the steam is going into the milk.
> 
> ...


this was really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

Just a quick update. I got a two hole from Bella Barista that fits and it was only £6.62.

In case anyone is interested its the tip for a Quickmill Verona. Code no QM4WST


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Good to know thanks. The four tip nozzle is a beast. I sometimes feel I'm on the end of a fire hose clinging on for dear life! (OK, slight exaggeration but you get the idea.)


----------

